# Hankley Common connections?



## Lilyhawk (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi,

As I usually say - the prepared survives. So having said that. Do we have any members of Hankley Common here or someone with "connections"? 

Going to Farnham for August bank holiday for 1 day/night (Saturday 29th to be exact) and would love to get another go at Hankley again before the festivities start in the evening. 

I could of course go on as a guest, but that would mean £150 green fee and not getting on until 2 pm earliest, both of which I'd like to avoid if possible. 

Please reply here or send a pm if you can or know someone who could potentially host. 

Thanks.


----------



## richart (Feb 19, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Hi,

As I usually say - the prepared survives. So having said that. Do we have any members of Hankley Common here or someone with "connections"?

Going to Farnham for August bank holiday for 1 day/night (Saturday 29th to be exact) and would love to get another go at Hankley again before the festivities start in the evening.

I could of course go on as a guest, but that would mean £150 green fee and not getting on until 2 pm earliest, both of which I'd like to avoid if possible.

Please reply here or send a pm if you can or know someone who could potentially host.

Thanks. 

Click to expand...

 Pretty sure there are no members on here Jakob. 

You would be very welcome for a game at Blackmoor if you were prepared to slum it, and put up with poor company.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 20, 2020)

I don't think Hankley members have discovered the internet yet.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 20, 2020)

richart said:



			Pretty sure there are no members on here Jakob.

You would be very welcome for a game at Blackmoor if you were prepared to slum it, and put up with poor company.

Click to expand...

Or even Farnham - however...🤪


----------



## IanM (Feb 20, 2020)

My mum-in-law lives next to Hankley, but I don't know anyone who plays there!  But will have to arrange to visit her August BH so I can slum it at Blackmoor!


----------



## GeneralStore (Feb 21, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I don't think Hankley members have discovered the internet yet.
		
Click to expand...

What’s the membership like there?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 21, 2020)

I don't know any Hankley members (I know of one through a friend) - I guess that I just don't mix in the right circles.  Well actually I do - just not in Hankley circles.  Might think different if I'd chosen to join Hankley when looking to join a club in the area but didn't consider it after first contact, as the secretary at the time was just a wee bit too snootily dismissive of me for my liking


----------

